# Triton spindle lock???



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I am considering purchasing a Triton router for my table but am curious about this spindle lock. I can't find much info or any good videos showing how and when it activates. Can someone shed some light on this. I currently run a Dewalt with plate in my table but changing the bits is almost impossible considering were the motor housing lines up.

Thank you for you help.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you talking about the spindle lock or the on/off switch interlock? The spindle lock kicks in automatically when you raise the router to full height to change bits. You can also depress it for freehend use. It is not reachable when you raise the router in the table, so the automatic lock is a must. 

The power switch lock is a different critter. You must manually unlock it after cranking it up to full height, which means reaching under the table to override the lock. You can search for how to defeat the power interlock, but it is a worthy safety feature and reaching under is a minor effort for the sake of keeping fingers intact. The switch lock slides away from the switch so you can press the rocker switch to on. The lock cover slides in place and physically blocks the rocker from going to the on position. It is a superb machine for the table, but awkward for hand held use, at least for this old guy.

One other thing I like about it is that it has a manual height locing lever. When you cinch that baby down, it won't creep. You can watch it in serious use by watching one of Marc Sommerfeld's videos on YouTube. 

Use your DeWalt for freehand use and you'll never have to take your Triton out of the table. One other minor point. The Triton is heavy, so I urge you to get an aluminum router plate, not phenolic. I went with the Woodpecker plate for the twist lock insert and the extra 1/8 th in thickness. But any aluminum plate will be fine.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

The spindle lock will not engage until you turn the switch off. This allows you to raise the router completely for above table bit changes. It took me a bit to remember that (I am a slow learner), but now it is second nature and I really appreciate the safety it offers.


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I am now more confused. I thought the router would lock the spindle from rotating when it was turned off and not having to adjust the height. I have some operations that I don't want to adjust the height for when changing the bits so that is what im trying accomplish.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

scribble79 said:


> I am now more confused. I thought the router would lock the spindle from rotating when it was turned off and not having to adjust the height. I have some operations that I don't want to adjust the height for when changing the bits so that is what im trying accomplish.


I just use a bent wrench to do this. For bit sets that have matched bit sets, you can drop a half inch rubber grommet in so the bit bottoms out on the grommet, retaining the exact height. I know that Freud and Sommerfeld bits come in matched sets, really don't know of any other matched set sources.


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I have a bent wrench to loosen and tighten the collet but the locking of the spindle is what I am trying to get around.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

scribble79 said:


> I am considering purchasing a Triton router for my table but am curious about this spindle lock. I can't find much info or any good videos showing how and when it activates. Can someone shed some light on this. I currently run a Dewalt with plate in my table but changing the bits is almost impossible considering were the motor housing lines up.
> 
> Thank you for you help.


I am on my second Triton TRA001 and don't know how I would get along without it in my Veritas RT. I haven't run into the same problem since it is virtually impossible to change a router bit and not have to re-adjust the height to resume the work. It's a safety feature to have the spindle lock engaged before you can loosen the collet. Router must be raised all the way up to engage the Spindle Lock.
Am I missing something about the problem in your post?


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

So it seems like I am just an odd duck of trying to change bits without moving router height. I guess I will just abandon my thinking and go with the Triton. Now the next decision is to order a new WP router plate or drill out my current Dewalt version to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

scribble79 said:


> So it seems like I am just an odd duck of trying to change bits without moving router height. I guess I will just abandon my thinking and go with the Triton. Now the next decision is to order a new WP router plate or drill out my current Dewalt version to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Before you make any decision on a router plate have a look at the Veritas Router plate from Lee Valley Tools. I love the plastic inserts to fit around the different size bits. Makes dust collection simple with my shop vac. 
IF you decide on a Triton Router; also have a look at a 'MUSCLECHUCK.com" to replace your collet. A bit pricey, but SO well worth it. Makes bit changing even more easy!!


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

scribble79 said:


> I am considering purchasing a Triton router for my table but am curious about this spindle lock. I can't find much info or any good videos showing how and when it activates. Can someone shed some light on this. I currently run a Dewalt with plate in my table but changing the bits is almost impossible considering were the motor housing lines up.
> 
> Thank you for you help.


Triton "spindle lock" is a safety feature only available to Triton (as far as I am aware). In Triton, the power switch has a "cower" over it that needs to be open in order to operate the switch. When you "close" the cowering, the spindle lock pushes in the spindle and locks it so you can change the bit. This gives dual safety, electrical and mechanical; that is you can not accidentally operate the switch with the cower on.
This feature is important to me as I use my Triton exclusively "table mounted" and use external (no voltage) switch.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

scribble79 said:


> So it seems like I am just an odd duck of trying to change bits without moving router height. I guess I will just abandon my thinking and go with the Triton. Now the next decision is to order a new WP router plate or drill out my current Dewalt version to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither! Just get the Triton router table and you will have the shaper/ moulder machine.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

scribble79 said:


> So it seems like I am just an odd duck of trying to change bits without moving router height. I guess I will just abandon my thinking and go with the Triton. Now the next decision is to order a new WP router plate or drill out my current Dewalt version to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many routers share the same attachment layout. Check your DeWalt plate against your new Triton before you order the new plate. The Woodpecker plate required tht I drill a hole for the crank. I placed the router on the plate and fitted the drill where the lift crank goes through. After drilling, I used a rat tail file to smooth out the edges. 

The WP plate has the twist lock inserts, several included. You can order a set from very small to very large openings as well.


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I already have the wp inserts fir my plate. I did purchase the muscle chuck but have not been able to try it yet. I’m still trying to decide on a lift or triton but will work with the muscle chick for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As has been said, a Triton router under a table with a Musclechuck is the ultimate, as has also been said, a Triton hand held is for the birds!


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I installed my muscle chuck but am very disappointed as the Dewalt mount doesn't go high enough above the table to make the Allen bolt on the muscle chuck accessible enough. I am looking at making a shop notes lift and if that fails I will be ordering a triton and muscle chuck for the triton.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

scribble79 said:


> I am now more confused. I thought the router would lock the spindle from rotating when it was turned off and not having to adjust the height. I have some operations that I don't want to adjust the height for when changing the bits so that is what im trying accomplish.


I just re-read all of the posts and realized what you are asking. Like I said earlier I am a slow learner. Yes there is a spindle lock that you can activate without changing height settlings. If you look at the picture the black button to the right of blue vacuum hose is the spindle lock. Pushing that in will lock the spindle so you can change bits without changing the height setting (you have to keep it depressed to maintain the lock). You can do this without pushing the switch safety thing, but I always shut down the switch prior to changing bits because I hate surprises, especially ones that will cut off my body parts. Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------



## rongrant1951 (Aug 4, 2019)

*Triton TRA001 Spindle Lock Problem*

I have recently purchased a Triton TRA001 plunge Router to use on my router table. It has worked fine for a couple of months until I tried to raise the router to full position to lock the spindle and change bits - the spindle will not lock! I've unscrewed the little screw that holds the spring and the lock mechanism, thinking it was full of sawdust but it was clean. Now I can't even push the spindle locking mechanism in by hand!! Very disappointed that this top of the line router has this issue. Does anyone have any suggestions or help.


----------



## Steve Dooley (Sep 8, 2021)

I arrived here because of problem with the TRA001 spindle lock. Different angle on this. Using a router table (Incra) couldn't wind the router up enough to get the spindle lock to engage. Checked the switch was off and the cover extended (about 100 times). Finally took the router out of the table, and found that the black cap over the chamber where the spring used to be was packed with sawdust which was stopping the router being depressed to it's maximum extent. Cleaned this out and all is well.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Steve Dooley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for that info, @Steve Dooley 

Welcome to the forum.


----------

